# Hello from Virginia!



## SailAwayMayday (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I found this forum, and everyone looks so nice that I decided to join and give it a try. 

I've got four horses (and two on the way) including three TB broodmares: Melind (in foal for 2009) Lucy (in foal for 2009) and Anna (will be bred for the first time in 2009) and a morgan gelding who is my riding horse: Snickers. I work at an animal sanctuary right now, working with the horses and other farm animals, and am trying to get my license to train TB racehorses. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice to meet you! Welcome to the forum! There are a lot of really nice people here. I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome . Once you become a trained TB racehorses, teach me some too please. I love racing!! ;-)

Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## SailAwayMayday (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcome!

Jehanzeb-I will be happy to share with you all that I know. I'm currently just in the breeding end of racehorses, but I do hope to get my trainer's license soon. Do you follow races? Have a favourite horse to follow?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome, welcome!

see you on the forum!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf! we are glad to have you!!


----------

